# Overclocking Pentium D 925??



## 234xII (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I read the topic about what to do before overclocking so I made this:










It said I should post my RAM aswell?

2GB, DDR2, single stick of RAM. (333.3mhz?) I think it's just default OEM RAM. idk just refer to:









The motherboard is also a default OEM Mobo, it's pretty **** tbh.


But yes, I wish to increase my speed of the Pentium D because I have a good GPU which is being bottlenecked(I believe, it's an Asus GT 440)

















(Bitches love pictures)

Any suggestions? I couldn't find any way to overclock it in the bios either, I turned that thing inside out.

Oh dear, almost forgot to post my temps.

Everything is running from 30-41 max when just browsing the web and editing etc. (The CPU is 31 average)

In gaming that increases by about 10 degrees? or so...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Mobo is an Acer so that indicates you have an OEM PC. OEM PC's commonly have the bios locked or severely restricted to user adjustments to prevent damage to their lower quality components.PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## 234xII (Mar 31, 2012)

What?

I just want to overclock, I have low temps and a capable PSU, can't you help me with this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


Is your PC an OEM (Acer-HP-Dell etc.)?
If so, the lack of user adjustments as you describe below is because the manufacturer doesn't want you OC'ing and damaging the lower quality components commonly used in OEM PC's.


234xII said:


> Any suggestions? I couldn't find any way to overclock it in the bios either, I turned that thing inside out.


----------



## 234xII (Mar 31, 2012)

yes but is there anyway to pass this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

234xII said:


> yes but is there anyway to pass this?


If you're referring to the Bios being restricted, no. 



Tyree said:


> the lack of user adjustments is because the manufacturer doesn't want you OC'ing and damaging the lower quality components commonly used in OEM PC's.


----------



## 234xII (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok but surely there is some way to do this? I don't really want to dish out for a new MOBO, for the price of one i might as well save and get a new processor.

btw you're smart you have 32k posts, any ideas for a processor, £100/$160 is my limit, I was thinking the AMD x6, yes/no? what else?

might as well keep it to one topic now you're here XD


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Having 32k posts doesn't make me any smarter...... it just shows I have way too much free time.
Replacing the CPU offers up more OEM issues.
OEM Mobo/CPU's are made for the manufacturer so determining what CPU is/is not compatible can be very difficult. The manufacturer is the best source for that info to avoid problems.
If you want good performance and the ability to upgrade you need to build the PC.


----------



## 234xII (Mar 31, 2012)

Everything is aftermarket except the MOBO/prcoessor, so I'm just asking which is a good processor for that price range?

Getting a new MOBO to go with it, is no problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Intel i3, i5 on a Z77 chipset board or the AMD FX4100 or FX6100 on a AM3+ board.

Brings up the question of what Case you currently have a aftermarket case or the original OEM case?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

If your bios is locked by the OEM, then the only way to unlock would be to get a new board. 

If your current CPU would fit the board you plan to get in the future, the only thing you'd have to do would be to reinstall or sysprep your windows install before you migrate to the new hardware


----------



## 234xII (Mar 31, 2012)

Case is OEM, but it's a good OEM case. it has a huge grate on the side pannel, a big vent at the front, big enough for a 140mm and a spot for a 120mm on the back, all of these are used and I'm getting really good airflow (I also rip out a load of **** like the front pannel and floppy drives to get more air)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OEM what?
A lot of OEM's use their own wiring for the front panel, Dell for example uses a front panel circuit board with a 36 pin pin connector on some models.


----------



## 234xII (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know it's just a case taken from an Acer Power line, I got it 2nd hand for nothing...

it looks like this;









but I ripped off the bottom silver coloured pannel, as there's a big opening behind it to allow a 120mm fan acess


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's probably a standard ATX set up then.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

I am confused by the part where you specify a good GPU is a GT 440.
AMD and INTEL are two different CPU manufacturers. You cannot just buy a six core AM3+ CPU for an OEM board intended to run a Pentium D (Launch Date Q3'2006). I would honestly try to sell off the pc and start saving for a new build, either AM3+ (if you want that cheaper OC factor) or an arguably better designed i3/i5/i7 based system.

Also increasing airflow by randomly canabalizing a case is not really going to help OC. You need a good aftermarket heatsink, a capable PSU, specifically picked (I haven't oc'd in a bit, but it used to be based on IC) RAM and generally planned airflow. You could also go with a closed watercooled loop solution or a full water cool.


----------

